
U.S. iPhone users will spend an average of $88 per year on apps by 2020 - justinucd
https://techcrunch.com/2017/10/27/u-s-iphone-users-will-spend-an-average-of-88-per-year-on-apps-by-2020/
======
sharemywin
kind of misleading I have netflix but I don't really count that as 100% a
phone expense.

